# SignCut No Response No Help Licence Transfer



## 7racecar7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello, 

Anyone having issues with Sign Cut? My license was migrated to Sign Cut Productivity Pro and now in Limbo as I can not use Sign Cut as it says my license has been ungraded to sign cut productivity pro and when i put the license in productivity pro it says not found. 

Ive emailed this company about 10 times over the last month and filled out there online forum. No answer or support, looking for any direction. There online support is never online and nobody answers the phone.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Erik,
Welcome to the t-shirt forum!
I use Signcut Pro, but have never migrated or changed computers with it. The little I do know is you are allowed 5 transfers before it is deactivated. This means if your are using 2 computers with SCP by the time you switch between the two computers 5 times, it shuts down the program.
The best way to seek support is to go to USCutter's site and seek help there. If Kimon is still around, he is the man that can help the most. Here is a link Signcut 
Good Luck


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I had my license migrated to sigcut pro from signcut x2 but did not have any issues. You are correct you will not get a response from them. I am still waiting on a reply from an email I sent last year. The site says when you use the migration tool _"your previous license will be removed and a new one will be created for you. This means, your remaining subscription time will still be there on your new license - it's just a new number."_ Maybe this is your problem you are using the old number. I just migrated in March and the tool pretty much did everything for me. Hopefully the link Nvr2OLD posted can help you out. 

Also open signcut then click on the help button then click on about to make sure you have the correct license number. The license number will be shown inside a white box.


Hope you get things settled.


----------



## 7racecar7 (Apr 22, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I had my license migrated to sigcut pro from signcut x2 but did not have any issues. You are correct you will not get a response from them. I am still waiting on a reply from an email I sent last year. The site says when you use the migration tool _"your previous license will be removed and a new one will be created for you. This means, your remaining subscription time will still be there on your new license - it's just a new number."_ Maybe this is your problem you are using the old number. I just migrated in March and the tool pretty much did everything for me. Hopefully the link Nvr2OLD posted can help you out.
> 
> Also open signcut then click on the help button then click on about to make sure you have the correct license number. The license number will be shown inside a white box.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Ive have done all of this a number of times without any success additionally I emailed Kimon and no response. Is this company out of business? Just makes me mad as everything was fine till the site prompted me to update to the new software now a month later I'm chasing it down without any luck. Im only a year into my license and only put it on 2 computers. What a Joke.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Erik,
You said you are one year into your license and SCP is on 2 computers. I am assuming you have longer than a 1 year license.
Whenever you switch between computers with signcut it counts as 1 transfer with a total of 5 transfers allowed. The license works by internet connection. Even though you are not uninstalling then reinstalling the program on different computers it sees the 2 different computers and counts it as a transfer whenever you use one or the other. If you need to use SCP on 2 different computers you would need to purchase the program with a dongle.
In the past Kimon has been good about helping people with this issue.
Have you tried posting on USCutters Signcut support forum yet?


----------



## 7racecar7 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> Erik,
> You said you are one year into your license and SCP is on 2 computers. I am assuming you have longer than a 1 year license.
> Whenever you switch between computers with signcut it counts as 1 transfer with a total of 5 transfers allowed. The license works by internet connection. Even though you are not uninstalling then reinstalling the program on different computers it sees the 2 different computers and counts it as a transfer whenever you use one or the other. If you need to use SCP on 2 different computers you would need to purchase the program with a dongle.
> In the past Kimon has been good about helping people with this issue.
> Have you tried posting on USCutters Signcut support forum yet?


Will tr the forum, its on 1 computer, and I have a 3 year license, thank you for your help.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you get a response from them yet? I emailed them from the site on May 3, and they emailed me back on the 5th.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I also am having issues with signcut pro....I purchased a 34 inch uscutter a few weeks ago and have been having issues with the software ever since...I recently heard that uscutter went out of business....is this true?

I cannot get any responses from numerous emails and good luck getting any help over the phone or from the website.......the registration number they gave me doesnt work and I connot get the software to work as of yet......

any help would be appreciated.

Inked


----------



## 7racecar7 (Apr 22, 2010)

InkedApparel said:


> I also am having issues with signcut pro....I purchased a 34 inch uscutter a few weeks ago and have been having issues with the software ever since...I recently heard that uscutter went out of business....is this true?
> 
> I cannot get any responses from numerous emails and good luck getting any help over the phone or from the website.......the registration number they gave me doesnt work and I connot get the software to work as of yet......
> 
> ...


I eneded up emailing: Kjell Jansson <[email protected]> and finally got my license updated. As far as US cutter not that i know of, i just placed an order the other day too.


----------



## agguilar (Apr 30, 2010)

7racecar7 said:


> I eneded up emailing: Kjell Jansson <[email protected]> and finally got my license updated. As far as US cutter not that i know of, i just placed an order the other day too.


 i have flexi sign 8 if you need it


----------

